# Sig P238



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Thinking of this gun for my wife, I went to CCountry and Academy this weekend, no 380 easier to rack, hands down. Any other suggestions, I cant see paying $200 ( [email protected] Academy) more for basically the name. Feel free to educate me, I am a grown man!

I am considering a SW shield MP myself, its about $300


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I carry a P238 best trigger on any production gun Rugers and smiths the triggers are not in the same pull as the Sig . Great little guns .


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Try and go to the next gun show so you can try them side by side. Everyones hands are different. Next one is at grb and then theres one up here in cleveland but its not a good show, then i believ its back to pasadena


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Blow back designs rely on slide return springs. 

The Sig 238 is simply a Colt Pony. 1911 recoil operation. So, slide will be easier to manipulate, but its a single action/1911 style controls. OK if you train to use those sorts of controls. Tougher for new shooters to transition to those controls if they also train with DA/SA semi's. 

Is she going to carry in condition 1? 1911's are normally carried in condition 1.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Look at a Walther CCP 9mm. It is a gas delayed blow back design like the old HK squeeze cockers. That means the recoil spring is very light since the gas pressure in the barrel holds the action closed until the bullet leaves the barrel and pressure drops. Another side benefit is that it is a very soft shooting 9mm, and recoil is light because the gas piston works in reverse as an air compressor when the slide fully recoils, giving it a soft stop at the rear. Super nice guns, accurate, and likely less expensive than what you are looking at now. This is one of those designs that just made so much sense that I could not understand why no one else made one up until now. I suspect it was because of patents and licensing. Lastly, 9mm ammo is less expensive than 380 at most places now, especially practice rounds.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with the try it on for size angle. I personally chose the Shield over the Sig. Cost did have a bit to do with my choice, however, the Shield just felt better in my hand. I paid $369 at AGR in Cypress and put $80 Apex trigger job on her. Total cost was $449. Still $200+ less than the Sig and has way less muzzle flip!!!

I'd highly suggest that you find a place that rents both and give them a try.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Glock 42/43


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Love our 238. I can bounce a tennis ball with it 5 out of 6 shots usually at 20-25 yards.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

An officer friend of mine suggested the Taurus TCP .380 to me.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/taurus-pt738-tcp-380-acp-semiautomatic-pistol?repChildCatid=1607226


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wife has the P938. A little larger and a 9mm. She loves it.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We sell more 238s than Glock 42/43s. I carry a P238. The Desert and Scorpion models are the most popular 238s at my store.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

238 & 938, either one hands down over any other pocket .380 or 9mm


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Almost got a 938. Scorpion model looks good to my eye and fits me well too. Went with xds instead but the sig is pretty nice.


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

When my daughter first wanted to learn to shoot handguns, we rented the Sig P 238 at one of the local ranges. She has small hands, and it was a good fit, with an easy slide to rack, and minimal recoil. She has since shot a lot of pistols, and kept coming back to the Sig. When she got her CHL, she qualified with the rented Sig rather than use one of mine. When she got married, her then fiancÃ© bought her one as his wedding present to her. She now carries it in a purse with an inside pocket designed for concealed carry.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I borrowed a Ruger from a lady friend here in my neighborhood that my wife is going to try, it does not have a safety though. She was able to rack it much better than my 9mms. I like it too, very small and light.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> An officer friend of mine suggested the Taurus TCP .380 to me.


My son won one in a raffle and I wasn't impressed until I shot it. Little thing is accurate, no problems after 100 rounds fired through it and it's easy to conceal.

The trigger isn't bad enough for me to snub it; just being a Taurus would have been enough for me to do that. But they have something here.

His has a stainless slide.

TH


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I* might* have a 938 9mm Nightmare coming in this week on a trade. Looks good in the pic, but I want to inspect it.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

We took CHL yesterday at Carter Country. ( instructor GIL, I highly recommend) he told me he did not like that Ruger we borrowed, but asked if she would use his Glock 42. She qualified with that gun having never shot it before. He also showed us at end of class. RUGER LC9s, easiest trigger pull I have tried, but did not rack as easy as Sig 238, going to be a tossup between these two I think.

I learned a lot from that class in all honesty.


----------



## Angle Away (May 2, 2013)

Texas1960 said:


> Wife has the P938. A little larger and a 9mm. She loves it.


My wife and I both have a P938. If you decide to go the 238/single action route- I would suggest stepping it up to the 938 instead. Ballistics are much better on a 9mm, and it's no harder to conceal or shoot than the .380 version


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

I just replaced my Taurus PT111 as my primary CHL Carry weapon. I went with the Glock 42 FDE with a Pachmyr slip on grip. It fattened up the grip just enough to be more comfortable yet the overall weight was perfect.

Almost went with the Glock 43 but I wanted the extra reduced weight. The 43 wasn't that much lighter than my PT111. Will add Magguts +1 soon. 

So now I can still carry my PT111 during winter when I have on extra clothes and pocket/IWB the 42 when in shorts/lighter clothes. 

I tried/shot the Sig 238 before I made my decision between the 42/43/238/938. Ended up shooting better with the glock and it was lighter to carry. 

My theory was any weapon you can, but don't carry doesn't do you any good. I wanted light weight over power, since I already have that. Wanted something that was so light, it could become second nature to put in my belt/pocket as my phone and wallet. The PT111 and Glock 43 were just a bit too heavy for me to not notice it being there.

To each his own...


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

My wife carries the p238 and chose it over all the other small guns mainly because of how easy the slide is racked compared to the rest. The amazing sights and great trigger were just a bonus. We love Glocks but she could not effectively rack the slide on the 42/43.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

My wife carries the P238, she loves it.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We have a P238 SAS in the shop on sale. It has the rounded off corners, two one stainless/blue and slim grips. $620. 

Big Guy's
Pearland TX
281-731-4850


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

FWIW...Most women do not have the upper body strength that us men have.Teach them to " push n pull " when racking the slide of a handgun.AND....have the wife handle and shoot many different handguns.Let HER pick out which one she will carry.Let her decide how she's gunna carry it.On body carry is best though.IMO


----------

